
Egyptian Actress Dressed to Impress. She Could Be Jailed for Debauchery - godelmachine
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/02/world/middleeast/egypt-rania-youssef-dress.html
======
thecopy
"Arab spring", indeed...

------
jquast
Brought to you by Pepsi

~~~
godelmachine
What was that supposed to mean?

